# Feederschnur



## ulli1958m (14. Januar 2019)

Was haltet ihr von der SPIDERWIRE 8-fach geflochten in 0,10 oder 0,12mm?


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Januar 2019)

Erfahrungswerte habe ich mit der Schnur nicht.
Ich kann den Hype um Geflecht bei den heutigen Monoschnüren auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen ,dehalb bin ich komplett davon ab .
Außer man fischt auf Distanzen von 80 m + .
Ansonsten sehe ich keinerlei Vorteile mehr bei Geflecht.
Schlagschnur muss eh noch vorgschaltet werden ,mach ich manchmal auch bei Mono,null abriebfestigkeit u.a. sind für mich k.o. punkte für Geflecht.


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Januar 2019)

Schlagschnur kommt sowieso immer davor...Frage deshalb weil mein Händler vorort ( von dem ich einen Gutschein habe )...in meinen Augen nur diese "etwas" hochwertige Schnur hat.

Ich habe ansonsten die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid in 0,12 mm die er leider nicht hat

achja....Wurfweite 60m bis max 80m


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der SPIDERWIRE 8-fach geflochten in 0,10 oder 0,12mm?


Die Schnur ist gut.
Hab sie allerdings auf ner Karpfenrute in etwas stärker und auf ner Spinnrute in 22.
Die grüne färbt aber etwas ab.
Macht aber nicht so ein lärm wie die fireline.

In deiner Stärke hab ich die Shimano Kairiki.
Zwar auf 2 Spinnruten UL/M aber die find ich Klasse.
Hab sie allerdings erst ein Jahr drauf.
Spiserwire fische ich schon länger.
Und seid es die 8 fach gab hab ich die 
Auf eine Karpfenrute und auf ne Spinne.
Weil mir die Fireline oft gerissen ist.
Und auf der Spinnrute war sie mir zu laut.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

Abfärben tun sie alle ... bis sie fast weiß sind.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Abfärben tun sie alle ... bis sie fast weiß sind.


Ok,
Beim ersten aufspulen waren meine Hände leicht grün.
Dachte das es vielleicht an der speziellen Farbe oder Marke liegt.


----------



## Brachsenfan (15. Januar 2019)

Erfahrungswerte hab ich leider mit dieser Schur auch nicht.
Ich Feeder bisher auch zu 99,9% mit Mono-Schnur.
Geflecht ist meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich so gut wie nie zum Feedern notwendig.
Und die schlechte Abriebfestigkeit von Geflecht spricht für mich auch ganz klar für Mono als Hauptschnur!


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ok,
> Beim ersten aufspulen waren meine Hände leicht grün.
> Dachte das es vielleicht an der speziellen Farbe oder Marke liegt.


Das Grundmaterial von Dyneema lässt sich nicht durchfärben. Also sind alle Geflechte mehr oder weniger nur mit Farbe "beschmiert". Möchte man eine haben, die definitiv nicht abfärbt, muss man eine ungefärbte, sprich weiße Schnur kaufen. Die sieht man übrigens auch recht gut.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte mit Spiderwire bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. U.a. fische ich die spiderwire code red und die spiderwire stealth smooth 8 moss  green. Beide habe ich auf meinen Spinruten drauf. Was das abfärben der grünen anbelangt, so hatte ich schon wesentlich schlimmere Schnüre. Die Corastrong 8-braid war um ein vielfaches schlimmer. Vom bloßen anschauen hatte ich schon grüne Finger.


----------



## thanatos (22. Februar 2019)

wie Andal schreibt Dynema ist nur oberflächlich eingefärbt und die Farbe hält nicht sehr gut aber die Spritzer an
der Bootswand die sind bei nun bei mir für immer ,es sei denn ich gehe mit Schleifmitteln ran .


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Februar 2019)

Power pro hält die Farbe sehr lange.
Das schlimmste war bis jetzt Spiderwire ultracast, da klebte ein Großteil der Farbe an meinen Rutenringen nach den ersten paar Würfen.


----------



## Nemo (22. Februar 2019)

Wozu braucht man geflochtene beim Feedern?


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Februar 2019)

Wozu braucht man irgendwas?


----------



## alexpp (22. Februar 2019)

Ich verzichte auf Geflecht vor allem wegen dem Knoten, der die Schlagschnur mit der Hauptschnur verbindet. Deshalb kommt bei der dehnungsärmeren Mono auch keine Schlagschnur zum Einsatz. Falls für die Reichweite doch Geflecht benötigt wird, sind viele 8fach geflochtene Schnüre gut geeignet. Ich würde wohl ne passende Kairiki nehmen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Februar 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man geflochtene beim Feedern?




Geflochtene ist auf größere Entfernung besser bei der Biss Erkennung.


----------



## Nemo (22. Februar 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Geflochtene ist auf größere Entfernung besser bei der Biss Erkennung.


Habe ich auch schon gehört,  glaube ich aber nicht dran. Bei der Bisserkennung gibt's noch keine Dehnung. Anhieb auf Entfernung, ok, ein anderes Thema. Aber auch da eher bei Raubfisch.


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2019)

Geflecht steinhart, Rute meistens beinhart... das mag ich auch nicht. Auf weite Entfernungen setzte ich lieber einen zusätzlichen Schnurstopper vor den Korb und vertraue auf den Bolt Efect - das Selbsthaken.


----------



## Matrix85 (23. Februar 2019)

Ich hab auf ca 70 Meter mit Mono gefischt, hatte 2 mal ausgelutschte Maden, ging dann auf 60cm Vordach und den Haken eine Nummer kleiner. Lief dann schon besser. 
Aber als ich dann die andere Rute genommen habe, auf der Rolle habe ich 0,08er submerge von Matrix. 
Das war dann schon ein Riesen Unterschied. 
Jeder noch so kleine Bewegung am Haken gespürt und die Fische haben gehangen. 

Ich Fische aber trotzdem nicht gern mit Geflecht. Alleine das Geräuch beim einholen ist sowas von nervig.


----------



## Michael.S (23. Februar 2019)

Geräusche kommt immer auf die Schnur an , zb die Suxxes Feeder sinking ist absolut leise , die nehme ich auch zum Spinnfischen


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf ca 70 Meter mit Mono gefischt, hatte 2 mal ausgelutschte Maden, ging dann auf 60cm Vordach und den Haken eine Nummer kleiner. Lief dann schon besser.


Du glaubst nicht was man damit alles sieht 




Entweder auf ein kleines Dreibein oder nen Bankstick geschraubt. 
Gerade im See wenn die Fische eher zaghaft Beissen.


----------



## alexpp (24. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich etwas OT, weil es um die Verbindung von Schlagschnur und Geflecht geht. Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben meide ich Geflecht wegen dem Knoten. Nun möchte ich parallel mit zwei Ruten feedern und bei einer Rute doch Geflecht probieren, bei der anderen kommt dehnungsärmere  Mono Stroft LS zum Einsatz. Beim Spinnfischen auf Zander verwende ich den Knoten, den z.B. Jörg Strehlow im Video ab etwa 1:26 zeigt. Ich finde es ebenfalls wichtig die abgeschnittenen Reste zu schmelzen, was beim Feedern nicht gerade förderlich ist, aber ohne ist mir bei Versuchen die Mono zum Teil durchgerutscht. Zum Auswerfen sollte der Knoten gut geeignet sein und hier haben wir wohl die größte Belastung für Knoten und Ringe. Beim Einholen dürfte der Knoten mehr Probleme bereiten, aber die Rute auf ca. 8 Uhr Stellung gesenkt vielleicht doch gut machbar sein. Ausgeworfen werden grob geschätzt 200g, eingeholt 120-130g. Ob die Ringe das langfristig mitmachen und der Knoten bis zu 30 Würfe aushält ?


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2019)

Ich verwende den Mahinknoten .
Wenn der sauber gebunden ist baut der klein und hält besser als die meisten anderen. 
Das oder die Enden NICHT anschmelzen ,dann rubbelt's
Wie gesagt ,,SAUBER "binden und da rutscht auch nichts durch .
Ich verwende den Knoten beim feedern,Schlagschnur und für die Spinnruten um Geflecht mit FC oder Mono zu verbinden. 
Hab mir das Video jetzt auch nur insoweit angesehen wie der Herr da seinen Knoten bindet, leider sagt er den Namen nicht 
Scheint aber dem Mahin zumindest sehr ähnlich aber fällt wesentlich größer aus. 
Also für mich wäre das nichts.


----------



## alexpp (24. Februar 2019)

Sind in der Tat ähnlich. Habe gerade beide Knoten gebunden. Etwa gleich schwer oder leicht zu binden. Sind praktisch gleich dick, der Mahin aber kürzer. Werde morgen schauen, welcher mir besser gelingt bzw. mit der Waage Reißversuche machen, denn Dienstag und Mittwoch soll es ans Wasser gehen.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Werde morgen schauen, welcher mir besser gelingt bzw. mit der Waage Reißversuche machen, denn Dienstag und Mittwoch soll es ans Wasser gehen.


Den Test finde ich ja mal sehr interessant 

Vielleicht schreibst du hier ein paar Zeilen dazu? 
Wäre super.


----------



## baracus (5. September 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht was man damit alles sieht
> Anhang anzeigen 320539
> 
> Entweder auf ein kleines Dreibein oder nen Bankstick geschraubt.
> Gerade im See wenn die Fische eher zaghaft Beissen.



was ist das?


----------



## phirania (5. September 2019)

https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/320539/

Stopschild für Fische....
Oder hier Anfütterplatz....


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. September 2019)

baracus schrieb:


> was ist das?



Du stellst so ein Teil vor die Feederspitze und man kann dann besser selbst kleine Zupfer der Spitze sehen, da man die Spitzenbewegung gegen die senkrechten Striche besser erkennt.


----------



## baracus (5. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du stellst so ein Teil vor die Feederspitze und man kann dann besser selbst kleine Zupfer der Spitze sehen, da man die Spitzenbewegung gegen die senkrechten Striche besser erkennt.



ahhh, jetzt verstehe ich. hab minutenlang das bild angeguckt und versucht zu verstehen was das ist  danke!


----------



## geomas (5. September 2019)

Fachbegriff „Targetboard” . 

Hier 





sieht man so ein Teil in einem historischen Film.


----------



## Uzz (5. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/320539/


Ein Polarisationskescher zur Schonung quergehakter Fische.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. September 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Fachbegriff „Targetboard” .
> 
> Hier
> 
> ...


 Historisch gefällt mir.
Sind meine,, Targetboards'" auch.
Die habe ich mir vor 30+ Jahren mal selbst gemacht.
Ohne sieht man sonst im Winter kaum die Bisse wenn sich die Spitze in Zeitlupe nur einen Zentimeter
nach vorn bewegt 
Nachts mit Knicklicht auch sehr gut


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. September 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Historisch gefällt mir.
> Sind meine,, Targetboards'" auch.
> Die habe ich mir vor 30+ Jahren mal selbst gemacht.
> Ohne sieht man sonst im Winter kaum die Bisse wenn sich die Spitze in Zeitlupe nur einen Zentimeter
> ...



Kurze technische Frage, wie bekommst du ein Knicklicht an der dünnen Feederspitze fest?


----------



## feederbrassen (5. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurze technische Frage, wie bekommst du ein Knicklicht an der dünnen Feederspitze fest?


Heißkleber.
Aber zuerst nen Tropfen auf das Knicklicht und wenn der Kleber etwas
abgekühlt ist aber noch plastisch ist an die Spitze drücken.
Nicht den heißen Kleber direkt auf die Spitze.
Die könnte das sehr übel nehmen


----------



## Kochtopf (5. September 2019)

Clips für miniknicklichter, Klebeband...


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. September 2019)

Wenn es solche Clipse gibt wäre das in meinen Augen einfacher. Aber allein die Idee ist einfach geil.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Clips für miniknicklichter, Klebeband...


Selbst die kleinsten Halter rutschen auf meinen Spitzen oder ich müsste mit ner 3oz Spitze oder stärker fischen. 
Will ich im See aber nicht.


----------



## geomas (6. September 2019)

Auf den Swingtips (stärker im Durchmesser als dünne Feedertips) sitzen die Stonfo-Knicklichthalter gut und fest.







Die Dinger wären einen Versuch wert. Es gibt die in diversen Größen, 1A und 1B am dünnsten.


----------

